
Microsoft Bing Blocked in China as Tensions, Crackdown Intensify - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-23/microsoft-bing-search-engine-inaccessible-to-some-chinese-users
======
amaccuish
And a day later, that it is a technical error, but way to jump to conclusions
lol: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-24/china-
is-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-24/china-is-said-to-
block-microsoft-s-bing-due-to-technical-error?srnd=technology-vp)

------
bobjordan
Happy to report it's working again today. It's not Google but once I got over
that, I found the cn.bing.com service is still really useful here in China for
things like returning technical queries in English from sites like
StackOverflow. I really hope they don't get China banned.

